# ever want a smaller speaker? WEll check this Out



## derangedllama (Jun 27, 2008)

This little feller is something else, don't take my word for it check it out


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If you skip about a 1/4 of the way thru to the last 2 or so mins and see the awesomeness of this thing it really is great!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

That's cool. I'd love it more if it came with a man to set it up for me . lol.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thats really cool , anyone know where they sell those and what they go for?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

aimee235 said:


> That's cool. I'd love it more if it came with a man to set it up for me . lol.


This guy will set it up for you


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> This guy will set it up for you


Laughed so hard


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

American_Pit13 said:


> This guy will set it up for you


I should have specified. Pretty boys only! Or at least good looking men!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

angelbaby said:


> thats really cool , anyone know where they sell those and what they go for?


Amazon has them for $61 with free shipping.

Amazon.com: Tunebug Vibe Portable SurfaceSound Speaker: Electronics


----------



## NobleQnz (Feb 17, 2011)

I actually have one and it works great! And yeah its around 60 bucks but I think its worth it. I use it at work beause my phone speakers aren't loud enough when I play music and it does its job well. Blows peoples minds too. There like wtf is that thing...lol good buy if anyone is thinking about getting one.


----------

